# Factory head unit upgrades



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello..
Id like to know if there are any updated 2007 S/AWD Murano cd/AM/Fm receivers that have the aux audio port or not... my current unit is fine.. I am wanting to get an auxillary port for my mp3 cable/blue tooth adapter with out going to to an aftermarket double din unit?


----------

